# What do you think?



## Lukethepainter (Nov 21, 2016)

Spent some time today tying some swing flies. First attempt what do you think? Open to critiquing. I never swing and i dont even know if these will work. Thanks ahead of time and im really looking forward to catching my first chome swinging.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

The black and white drapery is a nice touch.


----------



## Lukethepainter (Nov 21, 2016)

Error


----------



## Lukethepainter (Nov 21, 2016)

Lol Sorry couldnt see them with my huge mess of stuff on the table. Again its my first attempt was seeing if you guys think they will even be worth trying swinging for steelhead.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

I like them. The first streamer has a good color combination. That should fish well.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't know anything about steelhead but I bet that bottom fly would catch plenty of Hybrids in Ohio river tribs near me in a couple months, Looks good !
Good luck and fishing


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I give your first fly a "Triple Cheeseburger" rating.
Your second fly a "Triple cheese with bacon" rating. Use it anytime!
And your third fly, a "Cheeseburger with bacon" rating.

Those 3 flies have a nice balance of useful times. The reason the white fly is a bit lower, is because it looks too bulky to swing well in the slower, clear water when white works best. Maybe I'm wrong. IMHO with a white minnow fly, less bulk is better. I tie my white buggers with no hackle for this time of year and it does very well in deep, slow, clear water.

Can you tell I just ate at Wendy's?
Rickerd


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

Looks pretty good for a first attempt.


----------

